# Who are your favorite Youtubers?



## Israel (Mar 18, 2018)

In no particular order:
blameitonjorge
DawnFanForever3
E;R
GatherTogetherGames
Geography Now
grocerybagdottv
Miss Medi
MLP-Silver-Quill
shgurr
storybooth
The Duck Show
Titanic Sinclair
Underworld
Vihart
watchwellcast


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 18, 2018)

Vinesauce, Vinny and Joel in particular.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Mar 18, 2018)

Stuart Ashen
Steve1989
Jas. Townsend


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Mar 18, 2018)

Filthy Frank


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Mar 18, 2018)

These boots are made for crushing. They were visionaries before they unfairly shut down.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 18, 2018)

Minecraft Puppet Steve.


----------



## ThatManInTheTopHat (Mar 18, 2018)

Vinesauce - Vinny & Joel

Filthy Frank (RIP) 

Small channels that make these awesome 3D animations.


----------



## Jordan Peele (Mar 18, 2018)

Chef John from FoooOOOood Wishes Dot Com is the Jacques Pépin of YouTube cuisine. He makes both very easy to make recipes and more advanced recipes. I'd advise to not watch the channel on an empty stomach.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Mar 18, 2018)

Kurzgesaget 
Patafoin 
SMG4
Vsauce
Weebl's Stuff
Just to name a few


----------



## Somsnosa (Mar 18, 2018)

I only follow and consistently watch Redlettermedia. I like idubbz' Content Cop series but his unboxing videos are lame


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 18, 2018)

RLM and Ross Scott put out better content than everyone else by a mile.


----------



## The Sourdough Region (Mar 18, 2018)

Rich Evans is the man of my dreams.
Joel's pretty great too.
Also PilotRedsun is pretty good from a weirdo art perspective.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 18, 2018)

AVGN
Some Ordinary Gamers
Mr Metokur
Latte ASMR
Ephemeral Rift


----------



## The Iconoclast (Mar 18, 2018)

McJuggerNuggets, Keemstar, Mister Metokur, Ownage Pranks, A Dose of Buckley, and, of course, CWCvilleGuardian.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Mar 18, 2018)

Rusty West, Steve1989, Nostalgia Wound, Mandalore Gaming.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Mar 18, 2018)

Forgotten Weapons, InRangeTV, Hickok45, Mishaco, IV8888, Mister Metokur, Idubbbztv, Melon pan, Military Arms Channel (MAC), Filthy Frank, Ants Canada, Jon3800, Bloke on the Range, C&Rsenal, Chris Bartocci, Cinemassacre, Gaming Historian, Geography Now, History Buffs, Internet Historian, Jontron and Feature History to name a few.


----------



## Bogs (Mar 18, 2018)

Braille Skateboarding
Zero Empires
T90
Hardy Bucks
Mister Metoker
Chris Ray Gun
Heart Beast
Criminally Listed
Alltime Conspiracies
Allen Palin
Gamer Zakh
The Needle Drop / Fantano


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Mar 18, 2018)

When it comes to Let's Plays, I enjoy Joel and 'Call Me Kevin' a lot.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 18, 2018)

3Blue1Brown
Cinemassacre
Curious Droid
Fredrik Knudsen
Numberphile
Techmoan
The 8-Bit Guy
YourMovieSucksDOTorg
[URL='https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC726J5A0LLFRxQ0SZqr2mYQ'][URL='https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbWcXB0PoqOsAvAdfzWMf0w'][URL='https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A'][URL='https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5I2hjZYiW9gZPVkvzM8_Cw'][URL='https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8uT9cgJorJPWu7ITLGo9Ww'][URL='https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSc16oMxxlcJSb9SXkjwMjA'][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
[/URL]


----------



## Meat Pickle (Mar 18, 2018)

Cr1tikal is very hilarious, JonTron is very quotable, and Dr. Lalve makes some of the funniest Gmod animations.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Apr 9, 2018)

CallMeKevin is so nice. How old is he?

His gaming videos don't rely on poop/fart jokes, dudebro humor, random conversation about off topic shit, and general uselessness when playing a game (*cough*fuckthegamegrumps*cough*) so its a delightful experience.


----------



## mate (Apr 9, 2018)

*Revenge of the Cis.* I only got into them because of their Dan Schneider content. They're basically a pair of slanderous, right-wing potheads that somehow still manage to be funny on purpose, rather than by accident.

I also like *Tommy Robinson*'s channel. Regardless of what you think about his politics you will be shocked and impressed by the sheer size of his balls.


----------



## Anus (Apr 9, 2018)

Fredrik Knudsen's Down the Rabbit Hole series is fun. I also enjoy Internet Comment Etiquette.


----------



## Chocolate Elvis (Apr 10, 2018)

Ashens
Techmoan
Matsimus
Kevin Drake
LGR
InfiniteElgintensity
Retail Archeology
Dan Bell
Kim Justice
Guru Larry
iDubbz


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 10, 2018)

SomeOrdinaryGamers has been a favorite for a long time.

My normie tastes also run to Cinemassacre, H3H3 and Jontron. I like ChrisRayGun's song parodies a lot. 

Redlettermedia barely count as "YouTubers" but they are the best content producers on the platform, bar none.


----------



## vaporwave baphomet (Apr 12, 2018)

Off the top of my head:

-Cryaotic
-Brave Wilderness
-Escapist (I only really watch zero punctuation, though. Judging by the cover is just okay)
-8-bit Music Theory
-Periodic Videos 
-Fredrick Knudsen
-Adult Swim
-Mother's Basement


----------



## Vincenzo Valentino (Apr 13, 2018)

Internet Historian.


----------



## Piss Clam (Apr 13, 2018)

StoneMountain64, Aculite, JackFrags - Gaming.

The Rubin Report, Joe Rogan and

The oxfordunion https://www.youtube.com/user/OxfordUnion/videos


----------



## Tiana (Apr 13, 2018)

Piss Clam said:


> StoneMountain64, Aculite, JackFrags - Gaming.
> 
> The Rubin Report, Joe Rogan and
> 
> The oxfordunion https://www.youtube.com/user/OxfordUnion/videos



Dave Rubin is an empty husk of a man.


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 13, 2018)

BrutalMoose
Caddicarus
Cinemassacre
DidYouKnowGaming
GuruLarry
H3H3
JonTron
Mister Metokur
PeanutButterGamer


----------



## Tiana (Apr 13, 2018)

Army Burger said:


> BrutalMoose
> Caddicarus
> Cinemassacre
> DidYouKnowGaming
> ...


Mister Metokur is awful.


----------



## Lady of the House (Apr 14, 2018)

Suprised no one has mentioned Dan Bell’s videos. I’m also a morbidly curious person so I like Horror Stories, which kind of reminds me of Fredrick Knudsen’s content.


----------



## JustStopDude (Apr 14, 2018)

Plasmo. 

He is European model maker. I find his videos very relaxing after long stressful day. 

I am consistently amazed at his technique.


----------



## CephalopodEnthusiast (Apr 14, 2018)

iDubbbz - I wish he would do more Content Cop.

ManlyBadassHero - Does good lets plays. His voice is calming to listen to.

Yahtzee - Not really a youtuber, but I'm a longtime fan of Zero Punctuation.

YourMovieSucks - I love how blunt he is in his reviews.

SiivaGunner - Makes some of the best soundclown remixes.


----------



## GreenJacket (May 8, 2018)

Vinesauce (I'm more into his twitch streams)
Silvagunner
EmpLemon (crucify me fags)
SimpleFlips
Jimmy Davis
Mumkey Jones
Dankula
Ralphthemoviemaker (IHE and YMS too)
RLM
Ssethtzeentach
Summoning Salt
Mister Metokur


----------



## Snuckening (May 17, 2018)

SassyAndOpinionated used to do good stuff, kinda similar to InternetHistorian- he doesn't upload much now, but his back-catalog is good.

Whang! 
WillyMacShow 
WavyWebsurf 
Pamtri
Reignbot
PSA Snitch
AvE
Techmoan 
Nardwuar
Zepherus
PBSEons
Vsauce, Vsauce2, Vsauce3
Veritasium
Clickspring
LindyBeige
ForgottenWeapons
Scholargladitoria
Noriyamo
RegularCarReviews
MightyCarMods


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 17, 2018)

-ZakuAurelis
-penguinz0
-Only in Japan
-Mecha Gaikotsu


----------



## Slap47 (May 18, 2018)

Jontron
TheGreatWar
Idubbbztv
Drunken Peasants
Mister Metokur 
Internet Historian
Chuggaaconroy 
DeepFatFried
Historia Civilis 
TJ Kirk
Guru Larry
Cinemassacre 
Fredrik Knudsen
Penguinz0
Jas Townsend & Son
LindyBeige
MumkeyJones
MumkeyJones 2
Digibro
H3h3 
History Buffs
TIK
Feature History
Dick Masterson
Steve1989MREinfo
TheReportOfTheWeek
Chris Ray Gun
Caspian Report
Rare Earth
DemolitionD
AbroadInJapan


----------



## Henry Wyatt (May 18, 2018)

The real guy, The Best guy Sips


----------



## Piss Clam (May 18, 2018)

Tiana said:


> Dave Rubin is an empty husk of a man.



He got his shit pushed in when he tried to debate some chick: 






I also don't like the fact he has to keep proclaiming that he is a Libertarian and I didn't even want to cringe watching his 'stand up'.

Having said all that, I do enjoy his guests and think he is an Okay interviewer, but he's not some hard hitting person.


----------



## Gibbering Johnny (May 19, 2018)

Real talk, Idubbbz and Flithy Frank. They tickle my autistic sense of humor.


----------



## LightEmittingDiode (May 22, 2018)

I like Cryaotic, but not gonna lie seeing what he looked like made me sad for his voice.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 20, 2019)

clickspring is amazing


----------



## Ambidextype (Apr 20, 2019)

Mauler - I appreciate his autistic approach to analyse the media.
Northernlion - His commentary during the game he is playing is hilarious. 
Raging Golden Eagle - I like his social commentary as well as his rant about the censorship.
And bunch of Japanese gamers


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Apr 20, 2019)

Hickok45
Forgotten Weapons
In-Range TV
Demolition Ranch
Iraqveteran8888
(Not so much anymore.  RIP Barry)
Taofledermaus
22Plinkster

When YT demonetized firearms channels, a lot them switched over to Full30.com as their primary host.  I rarely use YT now, except for music.


----------



## uxyxxy (Jun 23, 2019)

DanTDM, Nathaniel Bandy, Nicobbq, SMG4 etc.


----------

